# JSF - Bean (scope session) - Verfallsdatum?



## Halunken-Joe (12. Jul 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich arbeite mich gerade in JSF ein, mein Nachschlagewerk ist 'Core Java ServerFaces von Geary/Horstmann'. Als Server dient momentan ein Glassfish, ich werde die Anwendung später vermutlich aber auf einem Tomcat laufen lassen.

Ich möchte mit einer Bean arbeiten deren Scope 'Session' sein soll. Wonach ich gesucht habe, aber was ich bisher nicht herausgefunden habe ist, wo hinterlegt ist wann die Session automatisch verfällt. Mit 'automatisch verfällt' meine ich folgendes: User loggt sich ein, tut nix und die Session verfällt dann irgendwann automatisch.

Muß man das im JSF Code festlegen oder kann man das am Server einstellen?

Ich habe mir einmal den (automatisch gesetzten) Cookie (JSESSIONID) angeschaut und darin steht: Gültig bis zum Ende der Session. Aber das hat ja nichts mit der Lebendsdauer der Bean zu tun. Muß ich vielleicht aktiv einen Cookie setzten, mit vordefinierter Lebensdauer, die dann auch automatisch für die Existenz der Bean gilt?

Im Moment weiß ich nicht so recht mit welchen Schlagworten ich die Suchmaschine füttern muß um Antworten zu bekommen. Ein Hint in diese Richtung würde mir auch schon helfen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal vorab für jede Antwort!


----------



## Halunken-Joe (12. Jul 2008)

Die Antwort scheint hier sehr ausführlich beschrieben zu sein:

www.jsptutorial.org/content/session#innerLink8

:###  Man konfiguriert den Timeout anscheinend in (dem  Deployment-Deskriptor) der web.xml:


```
<web-app>
   
   <session-config>
      <session-timeout>15</session-timeout>
   </session-config>
   
</web-app>
```


----------



## maki (12. Jul 2008)

Solltest dich mit Serlvet & JSPs auseinandersetzen bevor du JSF angehst.


----------



## Halunken-Joe (13. Jul 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solltest dich mit Serlvet & JSPs auseinandersetzen bevor du JSF angehst.


Hab ich doch auch. Nur ist mir dieses Problem noch nie über den Weg gelaufen.


----------

